# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  J.A.U Update 3.2.9 is ready for YOU!

## mohamed73

Code:
 ================================================================================  WHATS NEW? (V3.2.9):  Changes / Updates in Version V3.2.9    .) ADDED AVVIO NCK CALC      410      SN50      SN70    .) ADDED NEW SAMSUNG PHONE - i8160 Galaxy ACE 2    .) ADDED A EXCLUSIVE FEATURE!   :Wink:       SAMSUNG AUTO ROOTING VIA ROOT KERNEL FLASHING!!!      Now it is the time, when using J.A.U for Samsung,      you no more need to care about rooting!      For now and for beta testing, i9100 with Android 2.3.6 GINGERBREAD      is supported for automatic rooting via root kernel flashing...      If feedback is good, i will add all the other root kernels for      auto rooting... the target is, to support ALL Samsung Phones      for auto rooting feature!      NO MORE NEED FOR ODIN TO FLASH ROOT KERNEL, JAU DO ALL FOR YOU!    .) ADDED IMEI Repair for i9100, N7000, N7100 and so on...      Flash EFS from support and repair using RJ45 S7070 cable!    .) Fixed problems with i9000, i9100... with older Firmware,      with error on Writing NV..    .) Improoved MSL Bypass for i8190 and so on..    .) Fixed Edit fileds for the calculators.    .) Added Luhn Check for all IMEI fields and all calculators.    .) Some little changes and bug fixes i cant remeber anymore..    ================================================================================    
successfull unlocked i9100 with android 2.3.6 using auto root kernel flashing:
  Code:
 *** J.A.U - SAMSUNG ANDROID - DIRECT UNLOCK OPERATION ***  Action          : Searching phone.. Action          : Phone detected! Model           : GT-I9100 Imei            : 352944059727324 Android Version : 2.3.6 SW Version      : I9100XXKI4 PDA Version     : I9100XWKK5 CSC Version     : I9100OXXKJ3 OS Version      : ANDROID 2.3.6 GINGERBREAD Kernel Version  : 2.6.35.7-I9100XWKE2-CL187606 Productcode     : Not Active HW Version      : REV__ CPU             : ARMv7 Board Platform  : s5pc210 Country Code    : Denmark BT/MAC Adress   : 001247012345 Sales Code      : ODK Selected Phone  : i9100 Action          : Checking root status.. Root status     : NOT ROOTED!  :Embarrassment: ( Root status     : Start rooting.. (using root Kernel Flashing) Action          : Searching SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem.. Action          : SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem Device Detected! Action          : ODIN calling LOKE.. Information     : LOKE say hello!  :Embarrassment: ) Action          : Initialisation.. Action          : Downloading PIT file.. ------------------------------------------------------ Partition       : KERNEL DeviceType      : 2 Indentifier     : 6 BlockSize       : 00012000 = 73728 BlockCount      : 00004000 = 16384 FileOffset      : 00000000 = 0 FileSize        : 00000000 = 0 PartitionFileN. : KERNEL FlashFileName   : zImage FOTAFileName    :  ------------------------------------------------------ Flashing        : Successful! Action          : RQT_CLOSE.. Action          : Reboot.. Action          : Completed.. Action          : Done! Action          : Searching phone.. Action          : Phone detected! Root status     : ROOTED! ;o) Action          : Reading data.. Reading status  : Backup already exists! Calculate data  : Step 1.. Calculate data  : Step 2.. Calculate data  : Step 3.. Action          : Calculation done.. Action          : Writing data.. Writing status  : 2097152 bytes Action          : Writing data.. Action          : Erase data.. Action          : Writing NV.. Action          : Writing MD5.. Action          : Setting permissions.. Action          : Rebooting phone.. Action          : PHONE SUCCESSFUL UNLOCKED! Codes set to    : 00000000  All Done!   
you still dont have J.A.U?
Order here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
direct via paypal... 
we have now a special offer (-40%), also SL3 BForce logs are now mutch cheaper...
Order here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
wbr.
har

----------

